# Woman Dies After Falling Off "Safari" Taxi Truck on St. John,  U.S.V.I.



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 7, 2011)

I can remember being bounced around and hanging on for dear life on some of those mountain roads going at a good clip.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...07/07/norwell_woman_dies_after_fall_from_bus/


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 7, 2011)

This is so sad, what a tragedy!  My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## IreneLF (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow Beags is all I can say.
I remember having to use both hands on the bars to keep myself secure on a few trips. This is certainly a tragedy.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 8, 2011)

If her friend was texting, which usually takes both hands, it appears holding on was not a priority.  I rented one of those things last time I was in St. John and everyone held on VERY tightly.  Very sad for the family.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I had to brace my leg against the seat supports across from me (on the smaller trucks) whilst holding on with both hands and/or my arm wrapped around something.

There are some roads with deep twisty-turn-drops and some drivers who drive faster than others.

No seat belts from what I recall.

Some of the routes aren't so twisty-turny. It depends on where you're heading.

Actually, I'm surprised that there hasn't been a truck rolling / over an embankment as of yet.


----------



## cissy (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't imagine being so engrossed in texting that I didn't notice my sister sitting right next to me fall off.  But then again,  I think the obsession with texting nonstop is an incredible waste of time.  Such a terrible shame.


----------



## Tia (Jul 9, 2011)

Cell phones cause a huge distraction. Waiting at a red light on a 4 lane saw a man  almost drive into the center divide before he  stopped then grabbed the wheel to correct his R hand turn he'd over shot, he was talking on the phone.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think this is getting muddled.......the young woman who died was not reported as being on a cell phone at the time. Her sister was.

The post mortem toxicology reports will either confirm or refute the claims of their drinking, however, the treating medical team does not support the USVIPD claims of ETOH use. Hmmmm.

Late edit: USVIPD Website reports:  http://www.vipd.gov.vi/Public_Inter...ies_After_Falling_From_Moving_Safari_Bus.aspx


----------



## cissy (Jul 10, 2011)

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## hajjah (Jul 12, 2011)

I just happened upon this information and cannot thank the person enough who did the posting.  We are headed to St. John on Saturday and will not take this tour based upon this tragic accident.  We are renting a car and plan to be more attentive while driving.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, but these are not tours per se.

They are how one gets around on the island. They are taxis where you pay a small, set, posted price to get from different towns.

I would take one again, but, as in the past, will hold on tightly. If I had small children with me, I would seat them in strategically. They do have rails, bars at the end, but the ones with bench seating, where you face across to one another, are the ones that I found to be very "bouncy".

This was just a tragic accident and perhaps a freak one, but I can imagine how it may have happened.


I will post some photos or links.

Fare info:  http://www.stjohnusvi.com/gettin.html 

http://www.vinow.com/stjohn/getting_around_stj/taxi.php

http://travel.usnews.com/US_Virgin_Islands/Pictures/Island_Taxi_298/

http://travelwithkids.about.com/od/caribbeanfamilyvacations/l/blstjohnpix.htm


----------



## hajjah (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, thanks for this clarification.  I recall riding on one of these taxis while on a cruise to St. Thomas.  Those roads were pretty bumpy, but I never would have thought about anyone falling off of it.   We do not plan on riding one while on vacation.  This is too scary.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 15, 2011)

This is truly sad.  What a waste of a young life who sounds like she could make a difference.  shaggy


----------

